
Trump-Ukraine Impeachment Inquiry Report - apengwin
https://intelligence.house.gov/report/
======
Jamwinner
They couldnt even refrain from prtisain name calling in the document. What a
farce. While I am sure the POTUS has done some impeachable things, this does
not look like the methphorical smoking gun it is being hailed as. I honestly
fear this is just going to make it more difficult to bring the hammer down in
the future when the sitution is indeed dire. Democrats, you had it in the bag,
but this will temper the election results. I will not vote for those who
choose to posture and prostitute their time for image and money, rather than
spend it working on the real and pressing issues of the nation.

